# Transaxle switch



## JOHN ARPS (Oct 4, 2020)

Will a transaxle from an LTX1045 fit in a LTX 1040 ?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy John, welcome to the forum.

The transaxle for an LTX1045 is completely different than a LTX1040. To satisfy your curiosity, go to partstree.com and have a look at their parts diagrams.


----------



## JOHN ARPS (Oct 4, 2020)

ok thanks


----------

